# any advice



## jam66150 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've seen some bld solves and i want to try it any advice


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 24, 2017)

Watch a good YT video.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd recommend Noah's tutorial.


----------

